# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم HUA Team Products تحديثات :  ASANSAM Rev 2.0.9 Released [UBTool Back in ASANSAM!!]

## mohamed73

*ASANSAM Rev 2.0.9 Released  * *Changes
--------**--*  *Add*  *SGH-T989 Direct Unlock* *SGH-T989D Direct Unlock GT-S3770 Direct Unlock (*) GT-S6500L  Direct Unlock/Repair imei/Reset Pattern* *SGH-I727 Repair & Fix Imei(No Need ROOT)* *(**) SGH-I727R Repair & Fix Imei(No Need ROOT)* *(**)* *UB File Read/Write for Must Android Phones (***)  UBTool Back in ASANSAM Tool (****)    FIX  UART Connection Stop Working now it back to work    NOTES  * How to Unlock S3770?    Select Your UART Interface COMPORT then turn off the phone and click on direct unlock after that connect cable to phone if phone not going in TAT mode hit power button for 5 sec.   ** How Fix imei in I727/I727R ?  - Enter *#7284# in DialPad
- in Appeared Window select Qualcomm USB Settings
- check RMNET + DM + MODEM
- (If Phone Not Restart itself Do it) - After Phone Power Up Connect USB cable and install needed driver - Fill Your Phone Label IMEI and click on OK   *  **** About READ/Write UBFile !   This  Option is Usefull before you want unlock/repair imei android phones and  also its good for repairing unknown baseband procedure, for backing up security for prevent damaging to baseband  section    *  ***** UBtool Back in ASANSAM !  After Reading and Analyzing User report's about UBtool we decide to put it back to ASANSAM tool and rewrite and review UBTool Procedures now as you see there is no more 5 color methods we just add 3 useful and most success report methods to UBtool and remove rest they are now known as Method 1,2,3   IMPORTANT NOTES:  Please Dont Test All methods one after another without any delay it may damage your phone for ever after test each method exit from Airplane mode, then turn it off, insert simcard and power on phone and check for imei and baseband if you have no success try another method if you dont have any success with UBtool try reflash it with few versions and also you can Write DUMP with JTAG for repair  *  *Download 
------------  DOWNLOAD LINK FROM ASANSAM SERVER الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    *Please Uninstall Previous Version then install this new version  *  *BR
ASANGSM TEAM
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------

